# Redfish on the Dixie bar at Fort Morgan



## rraines (Jun 4, 2009)

Going down to Gulf Shores June 12 and taking my two kids ages 9 and 15 fishing. We will be staying at the Gulf Shores Planatation and plan to fish on the dixie bar for reds. I need help in what type rig, tackle and hook sise to use as well as how to fish the bar. I know early morning and late afternoon is best..at least I think..lol...any help would be appreciated


----------

